# Rallies



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

are there any more rallies for this year, i cant find a section with this years dates thank you maurice


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Maurice. Just go to the Main Page and scroll a long way down to the full list of rallies and meets. There's a few left, even into next year! :wink:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi mauriceheather1

Here is a link to the MHF rally programme:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

As UncleNorm says there's not a lot left this year I'm afraid but there are a few starting to be put in for next year.

Look forward to meeting to on one soon.


----------

